# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Aya M

## alkeos

Και con-ro στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Εδώ και μερικές μέρες (για κάποιες επισκευές, όπως άκουσα), ερχόμενο από Αλεξανδρούπολη... Στις 2 πρώτες φωτό με τον Ακρίτα. Δυστυχώς είναι μακρινές, για ευνόητους λόγους

P1070649_edited.jpg P1070650_edited.jpg P1070674_edited.jpg P1070722_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To να βάζει μερικά ΤΕU,όπως άλλωστε τα πεισσότερα ρο-ρό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι con/ro.
Σύμφωνα με το shippax έχει 1026 lm κ παίρνει 82 ΤΕU,τα γραμμικά φαίνονται κ στο fakta.

----------


## alkeos

> To να βάζει μερικά ΤΕU,όπως άλλωστε τα πεισσότερα ρο-ρό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι con/ro.
> Σύμφωνα με το shippax έχει 1026 lm κ παίρνει 82 ΤΕU,τα γραμμικά φαίνονται κ στο fakta.


Ανέφερα πώς είναι δηλωμένο. Και τον Ακρίτα π.χ. τον έχουν σαν αυτοκινητάδικο. Το Fino επίσης, ενώ είναι κατά βάση αυτοκινητάδικο, δουλεύει ως ro-ro. Απλά το άνω ντεκ φαίνεται να είναι προσαρμοσμένο για κουτιά, γι' αυτό ταιριάζει ο όρος con-ro.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανέφερα πώς είναι δηλωμένο. Και τον Ακρίτα π.χ. τον έχουν σαν αυτοκινητάδικο. Το Fino επίσης, ενώ είναι κατά βάση αυτοκινητάδικο, δουλεύει ως ro-ro. Απλά το άνω ντεκ φαίνεται να είναι προσαρμοσμένο για κουτιά, γι' αυτό ταιριάζει ο όρος con-ro.


Τοι ΑΙS είναι αναξιόπιστο σε αυτά.Nα βασίζεσαι στις βάσεις δεδομένων.Είναι δυνατόν ο ΑΚΡΙΤΑΣ αυτοκινητάδικο δλδ  PCTC?  Ro-Ro cargo το έχει το equasis.Πολύ απλά είναι καθαρόαιμο ρο-ρό "νταλικατζίδικο".
Το Fino όντως vehicle carrier,feederάκι είναι αλλά σηκώνονται τα πατάρια στις 2 μεσαίες λωρίδες κ δουλεύει ως ρο-ρό.
Πιστεύω αν το φέρει στο εσωτερικό ο Καλλιμασιάς θα το μετασκευάσει.
Το ΑΥΑ Μ στο equasis αναφέρεται ως ro-ro cargo κ στο miramar palletized cargo.To τελευταίο έχει βάση διότι στη Βαλτική δουλεύουν πολλά μικρά ρο-ρό που μεταφέρουν ρόλους χαρτί κ το συγκεκριμένο μαζί με το αδελφό είχε παραγγελθεί από την εταιρεία δασικών προϊόντων Korsnass Στη συνέχεια όσα  πουλιούνται κ κατηφορίζουν προς τα εδώ...φορτώνουν οτιδήποτε! Σίγουρα τα 82 ΤΕU που αναφέρεται ότι βάζει στο άνω,εχμάζονται χωρίς αμφιβολία.Αλλά con/ro χαρακτηρίζεται αυτό που έχει ένα ή περισσότερα ντεκ αποκλειστικά γιά κουτιά όπως τα λες!

----------


## alkeos

> Τοι ΑΙS είναι αναξιόπιστο σε αυτά.Nα βασίζεσαι στις βάσεις δεδομένων.Είναι δυνατόν ο ΑΚΡΙΤΑΣ αυτοκινητάδικο δλδ  PCTC?  Ro-Ro cargo το έχει το equasis.Πολύ απλά είναι καθαρόαιμο ρο-ρό "νταλικατζίδικο".
> Το Fino όντως vehicle carrier,feederάκι είναι αλλά σηκώνονται τα πατάρια στις 2 μεσαίες λωρίδες κ δουλεύει ως ρο-ρό.
> Πιστεύω αν το φέρει στο εσωτερικό ο Καλλιμασιάς θα το μετασκευάσει.
> Το ΑΥΑ Μ στο equasis αναφέρεται ως ro-ro cargo κ στο miramar palletized cargo.To τελευταίο έχει βάση διότι στη Βαλτική δουλεύουν πολλά μικρά ρο-ρό που μεταφέρουν ρόλους χαρτί κ το συγκεκριμένο μαζί με το αδελφό είχε παραγγελθεί από την εταιρεία δασικών προϊόντων Korsnass Στη συνέχεια όσα  πουλιούνται κ κατηφορίζουν προς τα εδώ...φορτώνουν οτιδήποτε! Σίγουρα τα 82 ΤΕU που αναφέρεται ότι βάζει στο άνω,εχμάζονται χωρίς αμφιβολία.Αλλά con/ro χαρακτηρίζεται αυτό που έχει ένα ή περισσότερα ντεκ αποκλειστικά γιά κουτιά όπως τα λες!


Πιστεύω ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι ειδικά για το Ακρίτας ούτε για αστείο δε θα αποδεχόμουν τον όρο "αυτοκινητάδικο". ¶λλωστε ξεκάθαρα ανέφερα το πώς παρουσιάζεται στο ais, όχι το τι είναι (γι' αυτό παρέθεσα και άλλα παραδείγματα). Πάντως και στο Ακρίτας αιχμάζονται κουτιά, με κάτι προστατευτικά μπλε πλαίσια στο κάτω μέρος, τα οποία πρώτη φορά τα έβλεπα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το ΦΙΝΟ θα φάει μετασκευή και θα πέσει κλάμα...

----------


## alkeos

Στις 6/5 αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό, λίγο πριν βάλει ρότα για Μαύρη Θάλασσα

P1080450_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από τη σύντομη παρουσία του στη Θεσσαλονίκη το Μάιο... Τελευταίο στίγμα στο Sfax (Τυνησία)

P1080304_edited.jpg P1080324_edited.jpg P1080375_edited.jpg P1080409_edited.jpg

----------

